# MISSING TRANSPORT IN CT



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I received this email and I have permission to crosspost anywhere. If anyone in CT has seen this vehicle/transporter, please contact the POC listed in the email.



> Quote:EMERGENCY!!! - TRANSPORT MISSING IN CT.
> 
> CONNECTICUT MEMBERS PLEASE READ!!!!! EMERGENCY!!! ! TRANSPORT MISSING IN CT. PLEASE CROSS POST THIS NOW!!!!!!!!! !
> 
> ...


I don't know what kind of dogs were on the transport but this is important. Mods move this if it is in the wrong place


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Current dog events has it reported that they were found.


----------

